# Sex my new frogs



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got these today at the tampa reptile show what do you guys think.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

from left to right, dont hold me to this: male - female - male - female (second pic)


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats. They look great. I'd guess 2.2 just due to the size comparison of the females to the males, but I'm no expert....

Do you have a photo of your viv?


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

curlykid said:


> from left to right, dont hold me to this: male - female - male - female (second pic)


Thats what i was hoping for thanks for the response


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

yeah, post viv pics!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ill have to wait till my girlfriend gets back i use her camera phone .
Here are 2 of my other tanks one for r. Variabiles and one is a leuc tank


----------



## marylanddartfrog (Jun 6, 2011)

I agree with the rest 2.2. Congtrats they are beautiful


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

They are nice and fat too. Congrats.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

sweet tanks!


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Either 2.2 or 3.1


----------



## Taron (Sep 23, 2009)

Top left is a male bud the one directly below is a female the one to the right looks male but a front pic could confirm that and the one on the right appears female and a front pic can confirm that. 

Hope that helps.

Taron


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Heres a pick of the tank. Im only keeping 2 of the 4 the other 2 are going to a family member. Iv already caught one of the females rubing the backs of both the males so im getting really excited she almost begging them to go the the water dish LOL


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Feed beanbeatles for the first time today. They seem to love them but shake whenever they swallow one is that normal?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

That is what they do when they eat those, it is un nerving to watch. I prefer not to feed them myself.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Why not feed the beanbeetles. Shouldnt we be providing as much varitiy as possible. Right now im feeding melanogastor and hydei fruitflies pink and white springtails and orange, dwarf white and grey isopods. Was hopping to add more with the beanbeetles


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Just got 5 eggs


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Congrats on the eggs!!


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

These are my first eggs after having frogs for about a year and a half now. Im excited


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

c81kennedy said:


> Why not feed the beanbeetles. Shouldnt we be providing as much varitiy as possible. Right now im feeding melanogastor and hydei fruitflies pink and white springtails and orange, dwarf white and grey isopods. Was hopping to add more with the beanbeetles


Just a personal preference.


----------



## c81kennedy (Dec 24, 2010)

Will a female stroke another females back. One female is stroking everyone in the tank is that wierd.


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

shes just a little curious is all, its just a phase shell grow out of it.


----------

